# Guitar to PC



## I_SEE_YOU (Mar 20, 2009)

HI all I'm new here and i hope i can get some help from the experts.

I have an Ibanez SA, Dark Cherry color. 
I used to have an amp but i sold it a while ago and decided to use my PC to play and record. When i plug my guitar into my PC and don't use any effects at all the sound is nice, clean and has no delay in sound what so ever, when i use any kind of effects the sound is delayed; by that i mean when i play a note on the guitar it takes about a second or a second and a half for my PC to receive the sounds and play it back. When i plug my guitar into the PC i don't use any kind of pedal, preamp, or anything else, just a simple plug that connects from my guitar into my PC. 
Now i want to buy a pedal because i think that is the reason why my sound is so badly delayed.
does anyone one have any suggestions on pedals or interfaces along with software?

You help is deeply appreciated.
Káren


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Karen and welcome to the forum. The reason your guitar is getting delayed is because of the, shall we say, "not so good" audio drivers that are built into Windows.:smile: To get the delay (commonly called "latency") down a lot you need to install ASIO audio drivers. You can download a free program called "ASIO4ALL" here: http://www.asio4all.com When you install these drivers the latency will be dramatically improved. Make sure you read a bit about the drivers on the site for some tips before you install it. As far as interfaces I personally use the Edirol UA-25 but there are others out there that are just as good or better.


----------



## I_SEE_YOU (Mar 20, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> Hi Karen and welcome to the forum. The reason your guitar is getting delayed is because of the, shall we say, "not so good" audio drivers that are built into Windows.:smile: To get the delay (commonly called "latency") down a lot you need to install ASIO audio drivers. You can download a free program called "ASIO4ALL" here: http://www.asio4all.com When you install these drivers the latency will be dramatically improved. Make sure you read a bit about the drivers on the site for some tips before you install it. As far as interfaces I personally use the Edirol UA-25 but there are others out there that are just as good or better.


Thank you for the advice very much Kenmac. I did install the audio drivers and to be honest it didn't help to much, yes the sound has gotten a little cleaner and the delay has gotten smaller but still not so great. 
I have been looking at different interfaces and i was wondering if guitar rig 3 is a good interface...
any thoughts on that?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I_SEE_YOU said:


> Thank you for the advice very much Kenmac. I did install the audio drivers and to be honest it didn't help to much, yes the sound has gotten a little cleaner and the delay has gotten smaller but still not so great.
> I have been looking at different interfaces and i was wondering if guitar rig 3 is a good interface...
> any thoughts on that?


Really? Switching to ASIO drivers improved latency on my old recording PC by almost 90%. Are you sure your recording program is set to use the ASIO drivers and not just using the good ol' WDM ones? I know in Sonar you need to instruct the program as to what driver interface it should use (WDM/MME/ASIO).


----------



## I_SEE_YOU (Mar 20, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Really? Switching to ASIO drivers improved latency on my old recording PC by almost 90%. Are you sure your recording program is set to use the ASIO drivers and not just using the good ol' WDM ones? I know in Sonar you need to instruct the program as to what driver interface it should use (WDM/MME/ASIO).


I have done everything the way you pointed out. I guess ill just have to wait until i get my interface to see if something is wrong with my PC or I just need a good interface to make all the problems go away.
I am still wondering if guitar rig 3 is a good interface, according to the videos i watched it is probably the top one at the moment but does it work for any guitar or is there something specific i need to have it working 100%.

Thank you for all the help


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hi there...i use a digitech multi-fx pedal to do home recording...it has a usb connection on the rear panel...i get zero latency and awesome results...the pedal is about the same price as a usb interface...and comes with everything you need...amp modelling...a drum machine...even recording software...

http://www.digitech.com/products/Multi-Effects/RP255.php


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Guitar Rig 3 is very good, the amp models and effects sound great. I like it better than Amplitude for sure. GR3 is also nice as it has a standalone mode or it can operate as a plugin. It is quite the RAM hog though so make sure your computer has plenty of RAM if you are going to go that route.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> hi there...i use a digitech multi-fx pedal to do home recording...it has a usb connection on the rear panel...i get zero latency and awesome results...the pedal is about the same price as a usb interface...and comes with everything you need...amp modelling...a drum machine...even recording software...
> 
> http://www.digitech.com/products/Multi-Effects/RP255.php


Same here. Using a Digitech GNX4. Great cabs, models, tones. And zero latency.


----------

